# Messwertarchiv unter J2EE



## mrhope (18. Jul 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe folgende Frage zum Design eines Messwertarchivs unter EJB.

Das Archiv ist selbst persistent(Speicherung der Einheit, etc.)  also eine Entity-Bean und besteht aus n persistenten Messwerten 

Prüfe ich beim Anlegen eines Messwertes in der Session-Bean ob ein Messwert bereits im Archiv existiert oder im Archiv selbst?
Ich würde dazu tendieren die Prüfung in der "Entity-Bean Archiv" vorzunehmen um den Code nicht unnötig zu verteilen.
Dazu müsste aber das persistente Archiv selbst den Wert aus der Datenbank laden. 
Irgendwo habe ich aber mal gelesen, dass eine Entity selbst nichts laden sollte.

Etliche tausend Messwerte vorher zu laden um nach einem bereits existierenden Messwert zu sehen wäre sicher auch nicht sinnvoll.

Wie würdet Ihr dies lösen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## maki (19. Jul 2010)

Die Frage ist doch, ob JPA dafür das richtige MIttel ist, willst ja kein Domänenmodell persistieren, sondern Daten ohne jede Logik, iBatis oder gar nacktes JDBC wären da imho besser angebracht.


----------



## JanHH (25. Jul 2010)

1 Messwert = 1 Datenbankzeile = 1 (Entity-)Objekt

Um zu prüfen, ob ein Meßwert schon in der Datenbank ist, ist doch nur eine kleine Query notwendig.


----------



## mrhope (1. Sep 2010)

Beim meiner Frage handelte es sich eher um eine Designfrage zu EJB.

Ich habe es so gelöst, dass das Archiv ( Stateful-Bean) sein Verhalten über eine 
Entity-Bean speichert (Art des Archivs, Intervall, Intervallbeginn, etc.)

Grüße
MrHope


----------



## FArt (2. Sep 2010)

mrhope hat gesagt.:


> Beim meiner Frage handelte es sich eher um eine Designfrage zu EJB.
> 
> Ich habe es so gelöst, dass das Archiv ( Stateful-Bean) sein Verhalten über eine
> Entity-Bean speichert (Art des Archivs, Intervall, Intervallbeginn, etc.)
> ...



Warum ein SFSB? Auf SFSB sollte man so weit es geht verzichten. Auch in deinem Anwenungsfall ist es nicht nötig und ein SLSB ist zu empfehlen.


----------

